# Cambridge Indian Rosewood Burl Roller Ball



## arkie (Feb 22, 2013)

[attachment=18858]
[attachment=18859]
[attachment=18860]

Cambridge Indian Rosewood Burl Roller Ball Pen, gold with sterling silver accents. It takes the rich color and strong grain of this wood to set off the showy detail of this pen without clashing or being overwhelmed. This :ufw: came from the Rebuilds.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice, fit and finish looks spot on, I'm going to have to order some of those kits.


----------



## Patrude (Feb 22, 2013)

arkie said:


> Cambridge Indian Rosewood Burl Roller Ball Pen, gold with sterling silver accents. It takes the rich color and strong grain of this wood to set off the showy detail of this pen without clashing or being overwhelmed. This :ufw: came from the Rebuilds.



Nicely done, finish looks great and the Rosewood sure compliments the High End kit. I'm sure that pen will become a keeper for somebody


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 22, 2013)

Fit and finish really looks great. Very nice pen.


----------



## rdabpenman (Feb 22, 2013)

Great choice of kit and plating to show off the timber.
Your Form, Fit and Finish looks well done.

Les


----------

